# Has anyone made one of these types of slingshot?



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Found this tooling around google.
Odd design, I don't think I've ever seen one like it.
Would it work?


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

I've seen a Joerg video where he displays a slingshot that he made with a similar design. My guess it allows it to be drawn more like a bow, so it would probably be great for instinctive shooting.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

This sling and similar were a thread not too long ago. But I don't believe anyone mentioned making one. I tried it at one time but my forks were too long and it wanted to torque in my hand. Give it a shot!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Think its an approach that suits a wrist support. Think the torque would make it fairly tiring. I did design a similar one a while ago - but abandoned it. Simply found a better solution to what I was trying to achieve.

There are some examples in the vintage forum - the Cats uses similar at 45º. And that one is there too.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Here's a link to one I made a few years ago. It works OK. The idea is that the point of aim is in the middle of the forks as the ad you have shows. But it's kind of hart to aim that way because it's in mid air. No fixed reference point. And it does want to torque your wrist. I got the idea from one I saw called the Bobcat.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39326-bobcat-inspired-bb-shooter/


----------

